# General Fox Activity



## Izzy4895 (Sep 6, 2018)

We can use this thread to document fox activity.  

Fox steals newspaper at P.E.I. school | CBC News


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

innthe winter foxes gather outside my home and scream (usually while i take a bath.h)


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

Foxes seem to like trampolines, I have noted:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 6, 2018)

This sneaky boi steals golf balls for reasons unknown


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2018)

And this fox has clearly just raided my melon patch!  

Bad, bad fox!


----------



## Nihles (Sep 7, 2018)

When we get unfriendly responses like this trying to make friends, we just have to in order to make ends meet!








Simo said:


> And this fox has clearly just raided my melon patch!
> 
> Bad, bad fox!
> [/MEDIA]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Loffi (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Nihles (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm seeing an awful lot of"fox steals" videos. This is horrible stereotyping and damaging to the fox community bas a whole!


Even if it is completely true and I love it


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2018)

Nihles said:


> I'm seeing an awful lot of"fox steals" videos. This is horrible stereotyping and damaging to the fox community bas a whole!
> 
> 
> Even if it is completely true and I love it



They can also be very productive. Here's one, cleaning a window!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 7, 2018)

And here's one learning to swim!


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2018)

Foxes appear to love watermelon, as much as I do:


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 7, 2018)

Spreadin' the Truth (Y)


----------



## Nihles (Sep 7, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Spreadin' the Truth (Y)


*Hmph* it's propaganda like this that's why I don't trust you or Tacoma in LPW.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 7, 2018)

Nihles said:


> *Hmph* it's propaganda like this that's why I don't trust you or Tacoma in LPW.


Is Christmas.
Wear Antler Headband.
Is not mind-control device, I swear.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 7, 2018)

This thread pleases me.


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 7, 2018)

Simo said:


>


Ah, nice to see the foxes take delight in annoying the canines too!


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Ah, nice to see the foxes take delight in annoying the canines too!



Yep! I bet they might even have fun, bugging wolves!

But this fox has a wolf, for a best friend:


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 7, 2018)

Who needs to go to a store for clothing?


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Who needs to go to a store for clothing?



Next thing I know you'll be stealing pajamas!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm glad this is about foxes being cute and not living condoms.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 7, 2018)

Oddly enough I just saw this thread as the local fox daddy started screaming (post shenanigans with who knows what) in the back garden. Poor old fox daddy, when will he learn? 

Next door don't leave their poodle out at night after last years 'unfortunate incident'. Alas, no little Pox/Foodle pups came of it ... dang you nature! I want hybrids!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Sep 7, 2018)

BlueGrrr said:


> Oddly enough I just saw this thread as the local fox daddy started screaming (post shenanigans with who knows what) in the back garden. Poor old fox daddy, when will he learn?
> 
> Next door don't leave their poodle out at night after last years 'unfortunate incident'. Alas, no little Pox/Foodle pups came of it ... dang you nature! I want hybrids!


wot


----------



## Simo (Sep 8, 2018)

(odd, ad plays twice...then...the cartoon!)


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 8, 2018)

Simo is messing with a pesky fox in this one


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 8, 2018)

Don't know where else to post this, so I'm jumping in on this -3-




Can't stop gushing, I think something broke in me the first time I noticed the heart on his back :u


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 8, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Spreadin' the Truth (Y)



So true about the awoo XD


----------



## Simo (Sep 8, 2018)

Foxes, Know Your Limits!






(Parody of BBC , 'Women, Know Your Limits!')


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 8, 2018)

NEVER point at a fox, or you'll regret it


----------



## Nihles (Sep 9, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> NEVER point at a fox, or you'll regret it


We don't loke being cornered or scared


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 9, 2018)

Nihles said:


> We don't loke being cornered or scared



*Pets*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 10, 2018)

Not only do foxes cause mischief, but they also photograph it for archival purposes:







This fox is wearing kigurumi pajamas:


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Nihles (Sep 13, 2018)

Woof woof woof I am doggo. Can I cone inside to the air conditioning and have free snacks and pets?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


They look soooo content <3


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 13, 2018)

Japan deals with high levels of mischief.











It seems the upcoming Autumn Mischief Rampage is being planned.


----------



## Simo (Sep 14, 2018)

This 'lil fox is saying hi to a deer!


----------



## Simo (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh! Also...Huggy tail fox!


----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 14, 2018)

Mom?!


----------



## Nihles (Sep 16, 2018)

Caught this one trying to disguise as a gator.


 
Nice try!


----------



## Simo (Sep 16, 2018)

Fox in a box, free shipping for Amazon customers: enter code MISCHIEF


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Sep 17, 2018)

Time for some fun in the pool!


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2018)

Also, who needs to bother _buying_ a car? It's just not the fox way!


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 21, 2018)

Not even those in power are safe from our antics


----------



## Simo (Sep 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Not even those in power are safe from our antics



Oh, he'd be much better than May! Or, he just wants those giant beads, she wears : P


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 21, 2018)

Snootplant:


----------



## Astus (Sep 22, 2018)

We r best animal, all paws down


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

And some of the most devious!

Keep an eye, on those foxes...


----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 22, 2018)

"What is your pleasure sir?"



 
Thank you instagram....


----------



## Ramjet (Sep 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> And some of the most devious!
> 
> Keep an eye, on those foxes...








Also...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Wait... this is being documented? Are we on camera? *Puts down actively recording stolen camera.* Oh? Not yet? Ok. *Starts playing with the camera again.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 22, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait... this is being documented? Are we on camera? *Puts down actively recording stolen camera.* Oh? Not yet? Ok. *Starts playing with the camera again.*


Oooooooo! That's an extra pesky fox!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oooooooo! That's an extra pesky fox!



There is nothing wrong with bugging the ever living stew out of people. If they love you already, it will just make them love you more. <3


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 24, 2018)

Foxes sometimes look online for documentation of their very own activity:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Foxes sometimes look online for documentation of their very own activity:



The metafoxes browse the foxy forum on FireFox finding documentation of their own outfoxing.

I recognize that little orange and blue sphere in the corner of their browser.


----------



## Nihles (Sep 24, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Foxes sometimes look online for documentation of their very own activity:


I'm just grateful it wasn't porn on that screen. There are many naughty foxes out there!

And spankings only make it worse.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 24, 2018)

Culpeo fox do the sneaking


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 24, 2018)

Nihles said:


> I'm just grateful it wasn't porn on that screen. There are many naughty foxes out there!
> 
> And spankings only make it worse.



I hope they're using Privacy Badger on that PC!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

Nihles said:


> I'm just grateful it wasn't porn on that screen. There are many naughty foxes out there!
> 
> And spankings only make it worse.



I just caught the fine print there! You sly thing! Tsk... Tsk... ;V


----------



## Nihles (Sep 24, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I just caught the fine print there! You sly thing! Tsk... Tsk... ;V


Blame/thank @Simo for any and all spanking induced fox madness.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 24, 2018)

Contrary to the usual expectations, these two seem very keen on cleanliness.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

We have a lot of energy and like to play! Sometimes it involves little bites that not everyone likes, but its is all in good fun if you have our trust when we go FLOOF!


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 24, 2018)

Do I count. I am a Shark Kitsune.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 24, 2018)

This is appropriate since Gregg is a fox........


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 24, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Do I count. I am a Shark Kitsune.



Well, a Shark Kitsune could also identify as a fox or having foxish tendencies (I'd love to see the pride flag for that one!).
Embrace your inner fox! Just make sure you have your pocket change still afterwards


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> This is appropriate since Gregg is a fox........



I saw the trailer for that game but didn't know anyone who had played it. It looked fun, but I wanted to hear some opinions about it. The play throughs that I have seen don't give me enough time to read the dialogue or show the different options. So I wanted to ask someone what it was like.

Also, windows can cause problems for foxes sometimes:


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Every. Fucking. Night! From dusk to dawn.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 25, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Every. Fucking. Night! From dusk to dawn.



Your people are calling you!


----------



## Simo (Sep 25, 2018)

Sometimes foxes even 'help' the chickens keep their eggs warm!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 25, 2018)

They've been learning from the dragons. That there is a precious clutch of freshly laid fox eggs waiting to hatch!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Sometimes we can be hopeless romantics; just look at that smiling kiss covered face!... or maybe it is just an incoming sneeze?


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 28, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait... this is being documented? Are we on camera? *Puts down actively recording stolen camera.* Oh? Not yet? Ok. *Starts playing with the camera again.*


«Однажды „Москву-5”, заряженную цветной обратимой плёнкой, у меня на необитаемом острове Верхотурове стащили песцы».
© С.В. Мараков. «В природу с фотоаппаратом»


----------



## Simo (Sep 28, 2018)

"Trust me, this baby has only 50,000 original miles....all highway! Doesn't leak a drop of oil. Not a drop. And just look at this limited warranty. And for a low, low monthly payment of $199/Mo*, ya can drive it away today!"

*plus taxes, title, $99.99/mo surcharge, and an interest rate of 29.99%)

Geez, they're even selling cars, now!







Edit: Also, why did CarFax use a fox, as a ad campaign?  As if foxes aren't known to be sneaky!!!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 30, 2018)

This is the real reason we get away with things:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

Because us foxxos like pretty foxxo pictures, I edited one of my all time favorite fox photos to make it pretty! I have two versions. Yes, they are both _*desktop wallpaper sized*_ and yes, you may steal them...

Not that I could stop a bunch of foxes from swiping such stuff anyways!

*Orange Eyes*


*Violet Eyes*


----------



## modfox (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Oct 1, 2018)

Death to the fox imperialists *storms the thread with black cat paw in white circle with red background*


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 1, 2018)

I will forever regret putting 'fox' in my username.


----------



## Nihles (Oct 1, 2018)

Black Burn said:


> Death to the fox imperialists *storms the thread with black cat paw in white circle with red background*



Nuuuuuuuuu I just wanted cuddles and snuggles! I promise we want to conquer you just a little bit! >_<


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2018)

This foxo's life was saved by a sweet old man<3


----------



## Simo (Oct 1, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I will forever regret putting 'fox' in my username.



Aw, it's OK....no need to hide.






And I shall ever rejoice in your putting Fox in your username


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 4, 2018)

This fox is about to trip out of his wee foxy nut on fly agaric shrooms.  The magpie is going to watch him, and giggle a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 4, 2018)

Hmmm....'ol Fido here is just a bit slow...


----------



## Izzy4895 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 6, 2018)

Huh, in Seoul, South Korea, they have a place just for visiting foxes, to go and be lazy!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Oct 6, 2018)

Foxes have plenty of time to plot mischief when they are idling like that!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 8, 2018)

This... 100%


----------



## Simo (Oct 10, 2018)

This Fox has decided to take the Bus, no doubt hurrying off to cross-town mischief!


----------



## Simo (Oct 11, 2018)

Some foxes even have dogs as friends...though it may be a trick, to lead him to the food bowl, later!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Oct 15, 2018)

This fox fell asleep during an extended mischief rampage in a garden:


----------



## Simo (Oct 15, 2018)

This fox is learning what to do, in case of an emergency landing:


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> This fox is learning what to do, in case of an emergency landing:



I don’t know why. 

He doesn’t need to do anything.  His floof will protect him from everything.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2018)

Welp, looks like we cause car accidents too:


----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2018)

This fox has decided to move into my hollow log!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Oct 25, 2018)

This fox has been teaching cats the art of mischief.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 25, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> This fox has been teaching cats the art of mischief.



Though we don't really need to be taught. Knocking things off tables and swatting passing strangers is instinctual, we can't help it.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 25, 2018)

These foxes are getting ready for halloween spooping in Bristol!


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2018)

This poor fox has only been able to find a tiny pumpkin, for Halloween!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> This poor fox has only been able to find a tiny pumpkin, for Halloween!



Aww, that's sad an adorable at the same time!!! Lovely image to go to bed to


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2018)

Hmmm....is the kitty chasing the fox, or is the fox leading the cat to mischief?


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> This poor fox has only been able to find a tiny pumpkin, for Halloween!



He'll get it stuck on his snoot if he's not careful!


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2018)

This fox has stopped to smell the flowers. Or, steal them.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> This fox has stopped to smell the flowers. Or, steal them.



Stealing them for his precious mate back at the den.  It’s for a good cause!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 27, 2018)

Can't tell if they're shy, or if one of them is giving the other a pep talk


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Stealing them for his precious mate back at the den.  It’s for a good cause!



Seems fond of Daffodils, as well!


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 27, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Can't tell if they're shy, or if one of them is giving the other a pep talk
> 
> View attachment 45678



Pssh.  There’s no such thing as a @ShyFox.  :3


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Seems fond of Daffodils, as well!



Aww, see, we do have a sweet side!


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Aww, see, we do have a sweet side!



Foxes seem to like to sniff other things, as well!


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Pssh.  There’s no such thing as a @ShyFox.  :3


 
I'll say!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> Foxes seem to like to sniff other things, as well!



lol


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 27, 2018)

Paranormal fox activity!

Woman haunted by 'ghost' stunned to discover reason behind mystery noises


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Paranormal fox activity!
> 
> Woman haunted by 'ghost' stunned to discover reason behind mystery noises



Aw, happy the fox was OK, here, too!


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 27, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Paranormal fox activity!
> 
> Woman haunted by 'ghost' stunned to discover reason behind mystery noises





Simo said:


> Aw, happy the fox was OK, here, too!



A spoopy story with a happy ending!!!


----------



## Simo (Oct 29, 2018)

Hmmm....I detect that master of Mischief, @Izzy4895 is behind these fox fridge raids!


----------



## Alv (Oct 29, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm....I detect that master of Mischief, @Izzy4895 is behind these fox fridge raids!



That tail is as big as the fox.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 29, 2018)

He's judging their grocery choices.  "Jeez, low fat spread? And re-formed sliced ham? Ugh!"


----------



## Izzy4895 (Oct 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm....I detect that master of Mischief, @Izzy4895 is behind these fox fridge raids!



You happened to post this on the same day I brought groceries to my “den”.


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> You happened to post this on the same day I brought groceries to my “den”.



Huh, looks like you've 'gone out' to eat, as well!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 2, 2018)

These two look like they're some kind of villinous duo!


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2018)

Here's one, out getting into trouble on a Friday Night! 

Looks like she's about ready to cut him off, for the night


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2018)

Meanwhile, in the back offices of Fox & Fox Savings and loan:

"Oh, no, no, no, no, no, Mr. Wolf! 

I'm afraid the interest rate on that loan isn't 2.22%, but _222%_, according to these papers that you've signed here..."


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Here's one, out getting into trouble on a Friday Night!
> 
> Looks like she's about ready to cut him off, for the night



That fox is drunk as a skunk.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Meanwhile, in the back offices of Fox & Fox Savings and loan:
> 
> "Oh, no, no, no, no, no, Mr. Wolf!
> 
> I'm afraid the interest rate on that loan isn't 2.22%, but _222%_, according to these papers that you've signed here..."


No wonder I lost my investment! Hmph!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 9, 2018)

It's Friday night, so I imagine a lot of foxes will be heading here!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 9, 2018)

This one looks like they're getting scolded by their parents!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> It's Friday night, so I imagine a lot of foxes will be heading here!



This is served in that establishment:






5.2% Mischievol by Volume.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 12, 2018)

This meme is pretty relevant!


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey foxy!  Leave them kids alone!


----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2018)

This one is pretending to be a Fossa!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks familiar


----------



## Simo (Nov 22, 2018)

This fox is not going to have a Holiday goose to cook! Though he doesn't seem to mind a playful chase. : P


----------



## voks (Nov 22, 2018)

I wish i could have a fox as a pet  ):


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2018)

This fox is clearly up to no good with a badger!!!


----------



## ChickenThief (Nov 26, 2018)

A visit to the bathhouse can be a very useful for this fox. 
He will return home with a heavy squirming bag over his shoulder.


----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2018)

No chicken for this fox!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Nov 26, 2018)

Foxes are known to play mischievous games in backyards.


----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2018)

This fox made (kissy) friends with a dog!


----------



## ChickenThief (Nov 28, 2018)

This hungry fox really love to tie up the bag full of stolen chickens...


----------



## fourur (Nov 28, 2018)

though it was a discord server name :x


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2018)

Huh........These foxes sure can be nosey!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh........These foxes sure can be nosey!



Why does this happen so often?! XD


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Why does this happen so often?! XD



Well, they sniff flowers, too!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Why does this happen so often?! XD


Two words: scent glands.


----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2018)

This is your sofa, after a fox has gotten through with it! (This fox may also have that foam eating disorder, and may have to appear on a reality TV show)


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 8, 2018)

This fox is enjoying ice cream with a canine friend:


----------



## FlannelFox (Dec 8, 2018)

Afraid I don't have a video because it was dark BUT,
I was camping off my motorcycle in a windstorm the other night and I spotted a little dark fox hiding off in the bushes. He watched me make camp and disappeared just before I went to sleep.
The next morning someone had opened my bag and stole my breakfast off the bike, and I have an idea who it was..


----------



## ChickenThief (Dec 10, 2018)

Fox strikes again!


----------



## Simo (Dec 10, 2018)

In Baltimore, the foxes are brewing beer:


----------



## Simo (Dec 11, 2018)

Ah-ha! Even more foxes, trying to move into my hollow log, while I was out!


----------



## Simo (Dec 14, 2018)

Now the foxes have gone into the Pizza Business!


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2018)

This looks like some kind of pagan ritual


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2018)

She's camera-shy


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 15, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> She's camera-shy



Haha, reminds me of my antie!

This one ain't


----------



## Simo (Dec 17, 2018)

This fox has decided flowers would be pretty to wear:


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 18, 2018)

This one was apparently famished and was offered a sandwich, though they did seem a little fussy at first!


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2018)

This fox is being good, and bringing me my newspaper:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2018)

Floofy Piranhas 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074863155501645824


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 20, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Floofy Piranhas
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074863155501645824



OMG!!! XD
I love the two standing up and pushing each other


----------



## Simo (Dec 20, 2018)

Luxury Zen Fox...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 20, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Floofy Piranhas
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074863155501645824


There has to be a better way of doing that.
Albeit, not as enjoyable.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 20, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> OMG!!! XD
> I love the two standing up and pushing each other


They're fighting. Definitely not their natural living arrangement.


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 21, 2018)

Simo said:


> Luxury Zen Fox...
> 
> View attachment 50319



What is it with you and bathing foxes?


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 21, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> What is it with you and bathing foxes?



Because we look AWSOME afterwards


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 21, 2018)

Year of the Pig, you say?..


----------



## Simo (Dec 21, 2018)

I wonder how this fox's table manners are!


----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2018)

This fox is trying to act like an innocent bird:


----------



## Simo (Dec 31, 2018)

This fox on WikiHow is getting his teeth brushed:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 31, 2018)

Simo said:


> This fox on WikiHow is getting his teeth brushed:



That fox looks violated.


----------



## Simo (Dec 31, 2018)

(The fox does not seem to this teeth-brushing business*

Ths fox is very studious:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 31, 2018)

I found a picture of a fox pooping in front of a camera while sticking his tongue out at it. I'm just not sure I want to share it.

So, instead, he is a fox doing a thing with it's tongue.



Spoiler: W-tongue


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 31, 2018)

This fox is starting to collect plushies:


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 1, 2019)

This fox is looking very authoritative!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 1, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox on WikiHow is getting his teeth brushed:


He looks so happy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 1, 2019)

https://imgur.com/height%3D960%3Bid%3D0SinFqd%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 3, 2019)

This skunk seems mesmorized by the fennec fox's tail!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> This skunk seems mesmorized by the fennec fox's tail!
> 
> View attachment 51125



Better than the other way around!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Better than the other way around!



looks like you spoke too soon


----------



## Simo (Jan 6, 2019)

This fox was yapping too much


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2019)

@TR273 :

Watch out!


----------



## TR273 (Jan 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> @TR273 :
> 
> Watch out!


But I haven't eaten one of @Ravofox 's essays in so long.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> @TR273 :
> 
> Watch out!



Relax, I've got this!


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2019)

This fox is enjoying a refreshing Foxicle!


----------



## Nihles (Jan 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> Ah-ha! Even more foxes, trying to move into my hollow log, while I was out!


They're friends of mine. I told them you'd be ok with foxes crashing at your place during the holidays 

This is our apology for any inconveniences:


----------



## ChickenThief (Jan 10, 2019)

This fox enjoying a poultry theft:


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 10, 2019)

This little guy has found a friend.


----------



## Nihles (Jan 10, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> This little guy has found a friend.
> 
> View attachment 51749


D'awwwwwww! *Melts*


----------



## Simo (Jan 11, 2019)

This GOOD fox is enjoying a nice, tasty strawberry.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 11, 2019)

Here is a fine pic of an Arctic Fox pretending to be a powdered doughnut


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 11, 2019)

Here's a picture of a sneaky fox I took over the summer while bird watching.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Here's a picture of a sneaky fox I took over the summer while bird watching.



Ooh, what time of the day? 



 

This fox is a bit of a scaredy cat!


----------



## ChickenThief (Jan 14, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> This fox is a bit of a scaredy cat!


And this fox is not afraid of a cat!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2019)

What can I say, we have a sweet tooth

tendaily.com.au: Hunt On For Fox Thief That Stole Irreplaceable Official... | ten daily


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 15, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> What can I say, we have a sweet tooth
> 
> tendaily.com.au: Hunt On For Fox Thief That Stole Irreplaceable Official... | ten daily



I forgot that those are called thongs in Australia. I had visions of an underwear theiving fox for a moment there...


----------



## voks (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I forgot that those are called thongs in Australia. I had visions of an underwear theiving fox for a moment there...



Hehe, I thought some might have had that impression! Wouldn't have been suprised if that was the case though


voks said:


> View attachment 52126



Aww, so floofy!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2019)

Just left a furmeet and God foxes are everywhere God help us all


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Just left a furmeet and God foxes are everywhere God help us all



Actual legit foxes or fursuit foxes? Or both


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Actual legit foxes or fursuit foxes? Or both


Human foxes if u see what I mean
It was a barmeet so no fursuiters in sight. 
Just alcoholic foxes


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Human foxes if u see what I mean
> It was a barmeet so no fursuiters in sight.
> Just alcoholic foxes



Ah, I see! Oh no, alcoholic foxes are the worst!! XD


----------



## ChickenThief (Jan 15, 2019)

This fox is a Drunken Master!


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2019)

Almost time for a tasty Red Fox Ale!


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 15, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Human foxes if u see what I mean
> It was a barmeet so no fursuiters in sight.
> Just alcoholic foxes



So you could say "pickled foxes"


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2019)

This fox is being chased by a bear! Run, fox, run!


----------



## modfox (Jan 15, 2019)

fuck


----------



## ChickenThief (Jan 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox is being chased by a bear! Run, fox, run!


And this fox is not afraid of a bear!


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2019)

This fox is hitting the slopes, and having some winter fun!


----------



## ChickenThief (Jan 20, 2019)

This fox decided to become a guard.


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2019)

This lazy fox is napping...outside the henhouse.


----------



## ChickenThief (Jan 20, 2019)

This fox is swinging on a swing!


----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2019)

This fox is getting a beauty treatment!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 20, 2019)

Isn't that a flea comb?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2019)

This fox thinks they are a Trash Panda!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 23, 2019)

"Look at me, I'm a dinosaur!"


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 24, 2019)

Are these three up to something?


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 24, 2019)

Just a pet foxes: https://pikabu.ru/tag/Домашняя лиса


----------



## Simo (Jan 26, 2019)

This fox is trying to use Unicorn Magic:


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 27, 2019)

These foxes, who might just be me and @Izzy4895, are helping @Simo move!


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2019)

I need a new mattress; the Foxes are suggesting I buy one from this place!






I figure if anyone knows a _*durable*_ mattress...it's a fox : P


----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2019)

He does look comfy!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 28, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Ah, I see! Oh no, alcoholic foxes are the worst!! XD


I'm ashamed to admit it, but *raises paw* I've been guilty of being a drunken foxxo

Meanwhile, this!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh God.
Saw this in my feed and thought of you... Have fun -3-


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jan 30, 2019)

In weather like this, I only trust:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 30, 2019)

Im not saying this was me, but I can understand how you get yourself into this predicament.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 30, 2019)

By Xepxyu


----------



## Simo (Feb 6, 2019)

@Dongding : Given certain of your interests, I have found the perfect place for you to live, should you move to Florida:






@Nihles  can attest to the many amenities.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

This thread though. It makes me cry with anticipation.


----------



## Simo (Feb 6, 2019)

This fox has a Husky Friend : )


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 6, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>



I like that. That fox dont give a f either.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 6, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


So much sass!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 6, 2019)

Foxxo ears moving to music!


----------



## Nihles (Feb 7, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


>


That's me every Saturday night. Usually because I'm being chased >:V


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 7, 2019)

Nihles said:


> That's me every Saturday night. Usually because I'm being chased >:V


Who is chasing you? Them over there? I'll go beat them u..... AaAaaAa! Now they're chasing me! Niles, RUN!"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 8, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


I like dis


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2019)

Fur missile!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>



Oh my, you love your closeups!



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxo ears moving to music!



My sister can do that (kind of)



 

More closeups!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Oh my, you love your closeups!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2019)

This fox must now face the Wrath of The Skunk!


----------



## modfox (Feb 10, 2019)

*does sonmething* there fox acxtivity


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 10, 2019)

modfox said:


> *does sonmething* there fox acxtivity


Who ya gonna call?
(Animal Control!)


----------



## modfox (Feb 10, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Who ya gonna call?
> (Animal Control!)


who ya gonna call?
(8mm mauser hunting rifle)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 11, 2019)

The majestic fox that does not give a fuck <3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## ChickenThief (Feb 13, 2019)

This fox are confused!


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2019)

ChickenThief said:


> This fox are confused!



The fox on the left, or the fox on the right?


----------



## ChickenThief (Feb 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> The fox on the left, or the fox on the right?


Both are confused I think...


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2019)

These health concious foxes are eager to eat their vegetables! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095708618161299456


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm sure this innocent looking fox has nothing to hide


----------



## Keefur (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey @Simo .  I was just getting ready to go to sleep and saw you online.  I do want to pass this pearl of wisdom along to you before I do go to bed:

*ALL FOXES ARE GUILTY!!!*


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 14, 2019)

How (and how not) to pet your fox:


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Hey @Simo .  I was just getting ready to go to sleep and saw you online.  I do want to pass this pearl of wisdom along to you before I do go to bed:
> 
> *ALL FOXES ARE GUILTY!!!*


Whoa whoa whoa whoa there Keefur. *hides shoplifted Spam behind back* Foxes are an upstanding and trustworthy species.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 14, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa there Keefur. *hides shoplifted Spam behind back* Foxes are an upstanding and trustworthy species.


So you are saying there is honor among thieves?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## modfox (Feb 14, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa there Keefur. *hides shoplifted Spam behind back* Foxes are an upstanding and trustworthy species.


not me


----------



## ChickenThief (Feb 15, 2019)

Foxes are a very friendly!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 15, 2019)

ChickenThief said:


> Foxes are a very friendly!!!



Aww!! That's adorable!!!



 

Indeed!!


----------



## Keefur (Feb 15, 2019)

I know lots of fox jokes, but they're all naughty.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 15, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I know lots of fox jokes, but they're all naughty.


I wanna hear em, lol, but if you aren't sharing em here, they must be rated beyond pg-13 XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>



These foxes appear...er...well fed! ^

Huh, I just discovered that this is an actual kids book 

Where does the fox fart?






And right on that poor skunk!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Feb 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>



When I go on FAF



Simo said:


> These foxes appear...er...well fed! ^
> 
> Huh, I just discovered that this is an actual kinds book
> 
> ...



OMG XD
Anti fox propaganda!!!

This fox looks pretty proud in his kilt!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


*narrator voice*
"When the fox runs out of room for stolen goods, it will floof its fur, in order to accommodate more."


----------



## Nihles (Feb 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> These foxes appear...er...well fed! ^
> 
> Huh, I just discovered that this is an actual kids book
> 
> ...


Somebody honestly sat down and wrote that, someone else illustrated it, and a publisher signed off, and nobody at any point had questions? Lol xD


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2019)

Nihles said:


> Somebody honestly sat down and wrote that, someone else illustrated it, and a publisher signed off, and nobody at any point had questions? Lol xD



They most likely just viewed it as educational!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

I am doing some research and thankfully Google has proved useful


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2019)

This fashionable fox has decided to wear a sweater on chilly winter day:


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 18, 2019)

Sometimes we like to roleplay as breadsticks.


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2019)

Foxes are not immune to the 'cone of shame'


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 18, 2019)

Saw a post today on facebook that read: "Foxes are like having cat software, running on dog hardware" ^^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> These foxes appear...er...well fed! ^
> 
> Huh, I just discovered that this is an actual kids book
> 
> ...



That skunk looks happy enough to me!  I had to send this one to a librarian furry over here who seems to stumble across equally puzzling kids books on a regular basis...


----------



## Simo (Feb 19, 2019)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 19, 2019)

This fox seems a little intimidated by this otter!


----------



## Keefur (Feb 19, 2019)

Here's a picture of my favorite species of fox... The Sabertooth Fox/Cat.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 19, 2019)

There's clearly a lack of fox activity in this case. Foxes, get yourselves over to Jersey, your services are required!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2019)

Foxes are apparently also known as the "Forest Corgi" now.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 19, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> There's clearly a lack of fox activity in this case. Foxes, get yourselves over to Jersey, your services are required!
> 
> View attachment 55035



That reminds me of that monty python sketch



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxes are apparently also known as the "Forest Corgi" now.



And foxes from Australia (like this happy rescued kit) are *Bush Corgis!!! 



 

*Ok, only I call them that as far as I know, but it's pretty fitting*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> That reminds me of that monty python sketch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, the little guy is like "I can do dat with my tongue, too!"


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 19, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe, the little guy is like "I can do dat with my tongue, too!"



hehe, exactly!!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> hehe, exactly!!!!
> 
> View attachment 55092


OMG, dat tongue!!! OwO


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2019)

Toof!


----------



## Simo (Feb 19, 2019)

This sneaky fox has taken over the cat's bed!


----------



## Keefur (Feb 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> This sneaky fox has taken over the cat's bed!


This made me think of you...


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 20, 2019)

Aww, they're so persuasive!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Nihles (Feb 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Sometimes we like to roleplay as breadsticks.


*We like to roleplay*
There, I both shortened the sentence and made it more accurate for you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 20, 2019)

Dem eyes! owo


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 20, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Aww, they're so persuasive!


This is until the sound is turned on:


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 20, 2019)

Nihles said:


> *We like to roleplay*
> There, I both shortened the sentence and made it more accurate for you.


Shhhhhhhhhh, I have to at least keep a veneer of respectability.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Sneaky Fox currently regrets his life decisions.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2019)

This fox fancies themself as very fancy!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 24, 2019)

Apparently, this is Patreon's 404 error screen


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 25, 2019)

Screm!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 25, 2019)

Foxes find swimming enjoyable:


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Feb 25, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> Foxes find swimming enjoyable:


True.... but only if the weather is right... and only if the water temperature is just right... and only if I have a margarita in my paw.... and only if....  man in picky


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Feb 26, 2019)

Time for some fox activity!

Hmmm...the caption says the fox is jumping 'over' the river: somehow, it looks more like it end up being 'into'


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

And this fox sees _another fox_ in the water!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 5, 2019)

Mlem!


----------



## Simo (Mar 6, 2019)

Soon, small foxes will be sniffing the flowers...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 7, 2019)

Hmmm...this fox is enjoying a banana!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 8, 2019)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 56490


I have that exact doll, actually.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have that exact doll, actually.



And here I thought @Pogo was posting an IRL pic of @Ravofox


----------



## Pogo (Mar 9, 2019)

Simo said:


> And here I thought @Pogo was posting an IRL pic of @Ravofox


----------



## Keefur (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Mar 9, 2019)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 56546



Hey, who took that photo?!






Grrr, @FluffyShutterbug


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 10, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hey, who took that photo?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, my camera's actually a Canon.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Funny, my camera's actually a Canon.



Hehe, well I guess that's proof

Here's an adorable grey fox! Looks almost like a kitten!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 10, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hehe, well I guess that's proof
> 
> Here's an adorable grey fox! Looks almost like a kitten!!!


Even older Grey Foxes are adorable! ^W^


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Even older Grey Foxes are adorable! ^W^



Indeed!

Tibetan fox is smuggest fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 10, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Tibetan fox is smuggest fox!


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 11, 2019)

It turns out Burger Fox has competition!


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> It turns out Burger Fox has competition!
> 
> View attachment 56732



Meanwhile, other foxes have been spotted going to this classy place!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 11, 2019)

^w^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 11, 2019)

The word "cuteness" has been totally redefined for me once I discovered the pure adorableness of a laughing fox:


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 14, 2019)

This fox is having a lovely stroll on the ice, and even gets a treat!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 14, 2019)

I posted this on last post wins, but here it is for you all to talk about.
www.foxnews.com: Killer French farm chickens gang-up to kill fox that sneaked into henhouse


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 14, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I posted this on last post wins, but here it is for you all to talk about.
> www.foxnews.com: Killer French farm chickens gang-up to kill fox that sneaked into henhouse



Those chooks are currently on my KFC menu


----------



## Keefur (Mar 15, 2019)

Here's a little story that was passed down to me by my grandmother.  I don't want any backlash about race or hunting or anything.  This was just an interesting story.  This would have happened in South Carolina probably about 1910.  She told me about how my great, great grandfather (my grandmother's grandfather) had been trapping, and had caught fox and was skinning the pelt.  A black family came down the road and asked him what he was going to do with the fox carcass.  He said he was going to throw the carcass away because he only wanted the fur.  They asked him, "Can we have it?  It makes the best stew!"  
I thought it was interesting because I had never heard of anyone eating a fox before.  Have you?


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 15, 2019)

Here is proof yet again that foxxos are the best at bleps. Sorry doggos, you come in close second place


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 15, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Here's a little story that was passed down to me by my grandmother.  I don't want any backlash about race or hunting or anything.  This was just an interesting story.  This would have happened in South Carolina probably about 1910.  She told me about how my great, great grandfather (my grandmother's grandfather) had been trapping, and had caught fox and was skinning the pelt.  A black family came down the road and asked him what he was going to do with the fox carcass.  He said he was going to throw the carcass away because he only wanted the fur.  They asked him, "Can we have it?  It makes the best stew!"
> I thought it was interesting because I had never heard of anyone eating a fox before.  Have you?



That is interesting! (if not disturbing, for obvious reasons^^)

I guess it shows a different attitude towards the use of animals in different cultures.
I foxes are edible, but (thankfully) the meat is usually described as tough and lacking in flavour.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 15, 2019)

We all need a little happiness right now. And the best place to find it is with this picture!!!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 16, 2019)

It is standard operating procedure for a fox to keep a lil skunk in their work bag at all times. (Inside view of my backpack). He gets plenty of food water, and scritches. @Simo


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> It is standard operating procedure for a fox to keep a lil skunk in their work bag at all times. (Inside view of my backpack). He gets plenty of food water, and scritches. @Simo



Aw, me and my species feel honored!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 16, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Here is proof yet again that foxxos are the best at bleps. Sorry doggos, you come in close second place


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


Yes, 100% floofified blep in progress


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2019)

This fox knows how to celebrate Saint Patrick's Day!


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2019)

Maybe they can float!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> Maybe they can float!!!



OMG that's the best picture ever!!!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> Maybe they can float!!!


Who leaked this image?!? This was supposed to be Top Secwet!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 16, 2019)

Simo said:


> Maybe they can float!!!


Yes, they CAN float!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 16, 2019)

A curious foxy meets a vole:


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 16, 2019)

Welp, I guess since the Fox is Outta the Chicken Coop, might as well finish spilling the beans. Operation Floating Fox went underway in 1966. It has only been recently perfected at Skunk Works (a division of Lockheed Martin, that develops secret "stuff" for the government). All Deluxe Model Fox's will come standard equipped with this tech, and within 5 years time all Standard Fox models will be including this as well, with the option of older models to upgrade. 
Here is the most recent evidence of the above mentioned tech




Also, I need to probably get out more. Hahaha


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 16, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Welp, I guess since the Fox is Outta the Chicken Coop, might as well finish spilling the beans. Operation Floating Fox went underway in 1966. It has only been recently perfected at Skunk Works (a division of Lockheed Martin, that develops secret "stuff" for the government). All Deluxe Model Fox's will come standard equipped with this tech, and within 5 years time all Standard Fox models will be including this as well, with the option of older models to upgrade.
> Here is the most recent evidence of the above mentioned tech
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! IT'S A FUR MISSILE!!! XD


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 17, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Who leaked this image?!? This was supposed to be Top Secwet!



I mean... It stayed a secret for a whole 2 seconds after the concept was imagined. That is twice as long as any of our other secrets!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 18, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> It is standard operating procedure for a fox to keep a lil skunk in their work bag at all times. (Inside view of my backpack). He gets plenty of food water, and scritches. @Simo



That happens to be a highly popular "concealed carry" option in Vulpine Valley.

It seems foxes are also involved in the production and sales of cigars:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2019)

This Fox is enjoying City Life, on a Winter's Night


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 18, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


>


I wanna hold a foxeh so badly!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 18, 2019)

Double fox loaves!


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2019)

Even foxes can sometimes be clumsy, as this fox demonstrates :


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

I swear fennecs are just small and compact foxes but someone forgot to select the ears when scaling them down so they have large ears!





And then compare that to the very floofy fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Even foxes can sometimes be clumsy, as this fox demonstrates :



Have you ever seen how they hunt for things?


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Have you ever seen how they hunt for things?



 Yep, and it's curious; I've also read they are able to sense and even 'see' the direction of the magnetic north, and also, use this as guide, along with the sense of smell, sound and vibration.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

Local Grizzly and Fox go treasure hunting together.
Bestest of friends.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2019)

This fox is off to play soccer in the park:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2019)

I have an antique taxidermied Gray Fox that was gifted to me as a teenager (against my will) that I've kept ever since. When I moved into my current place I put it on a shoe rack with fake plants on either side, and then someone decided that was a good spot for incense burners. Now we have this weird fox shrine in the living room.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 19, 2019)

This isn't related to foxes, but @Simo , I saw a skunk outside about an hour ago. He was so floofy!!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2019)

This fox has fallen asleep on a city bus...but I'm sure they paid their fare


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 19, 2019)

These two foxes doin a kissy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 21, 2019)

Foxxo goes "Marf" at a traffic sign:


----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2019)

This is what happens when foxes run away, and join the circus:


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Mar 24, 2019)

This fox had a good time at the local aerobics studio.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 24, 2019)

OMG! Look at this nimble little floof!


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG! Look at this nimble little floof!


Hah, those zoomies! I also like how flat he gets.


----------



## Simo (Mar 25, 2019)

This fox is ready for a picnic!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 27, 2019)

No fox activity here. Just a sleepy foxy:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 27, 2019)

Fox devastates the capercaillie nest.


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2019)

This fox is sniffing the cat's foot-paws!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 1, 2019)

This fox may look like he's fixing your shower.  But I suspect he may have other intentions, as we all know about foxes attitude to bathing!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 1, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> View attachment 58531
> 
> 
> This fox may look like he's fixing your shower.  But I suspect he may have other intentions, as we all know about foxes attitude to bathing!



Other intentions? That fox happens to be an honest plumber!


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2019)

In this rare photo, this Fox is about to get his portrait painted by Bob Ross:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 1, 2019)

Foxes need to learn to be more careful of who they befriend.

They're just too pure for this world.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 3, 2019)

I found pictures of Liam Gallagher courtesy of Reddit:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 3, 2019)

Foxes like goin "Screm!" at each other.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 4, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxo goes "Marf" at a traffic sign:



OMG that sign _was _strangely disturbing XD. I had no idea foxes could make dog-like barks. 

I think this fox is doing an impression of a pool noodle!


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2019)

This fox is making friends with a big 'ol Woof!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 4, 2019)

Italo Fox said:


> I found pictures of Liam Gallagher courtesy of Reddit:



There's a local fox furry who based their whole fursona on this photo!


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 4, 2019)

Another weird pairing, this bat eared fox has decided to join a pride of lions!









Massan Otter said:


> There's a local fox furry who based their whole fursona on this photo!



Haha, that's awesome!!! XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 4, 2019)

_Floof~!



_


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 4, 2019)

This fox is on my new T-shirt!


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> There's a local fox furry who based their whole fursona on this photo!



lol, I believe you...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 5, 2019)

These floofy bois don't seem very happy with each other!


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2019)

This for kit may look innocent enough in the spring now, but the mischief potential is too great to be measured...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> These floofy bois don't seem very happy with each other!


Really? I thought they were about to kiss, whiles screaming since that's what foxes do, right?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2019)

I found a foxloaf in the snow!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Meet the Arctic Fox.
They're a fox, but warmer and fuzzier, they're still just as silly, look at him pounce at his prey!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Meet the Arctic Fox.
> They're a fox, but warmer and fuzzier, they're still just as silly, look at him pounce at his prey!


I think that was photoshopped. I don't think Arctic Foxes have black peets.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Zehlua (Apr 7, 2019)

I have been visited in my dreams by a fox who told me prophecies that have not yet come to pass. I'm Native American, and some members of my tribe are curious as to why a fox is visiting me. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> I have been visited in my dreams by a fox who told me prophecies that have not yet come to pass. I'm Native American, and some members of my tribe are curious as to why a fox is visiting me. I guess we'll find out.



I'm not sure where I heard this, but it seems I have heard it is a sign of creative good fortune: as in, creatively, you'll make some kind of leap, breakthrough in things you are working on. 

Meanwhile, this rabbit seems a bit skeptical of the 'lil fox kit!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2019)

Foxxo has made a friend with doggo!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 7, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


>


StiltFox!!!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 9, 2019)

«В летнем короткошерстном мехе многие звери выглядят тощими и непривлекательными. Особенно неряшлив вид животных в период весенней линьки: старая шерсть потускнела, свалялась и висит на звере клочьями. Зато поздней осенью, когда, как говорят, они выкунили, мех зверей шелковист, светится и блестит на солнце. Как объект съёмки лиса привлекательна и ранней весной до начала линьки» (Фотоохота, 1978).


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 9, 2019)

I found another floating fox!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I found another floating fox!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 9, 2019)

That settles it! I wanna become a foxloaf!


----------



## Simo (Apr 10, 2019)

This fox is enjoying a nice, juicy hot dog.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox is enjoying a nice, juicy hot dog.


*Who doesn't?*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox is enjoying a nice, juicy hot dog.


Hehe, he looks really happy about that.


----------



## Simo (Apr 10, 2019)

This one has a bunch of treats!


----------



## Keefur (Apr 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> This one has a bunch of treats!


Hmmmm.  How many weiners can a fox stuff in its mouth at one time?


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 11, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox is enjoying a nice, juicy hot dog.



As I scroll down the image, I see the majestic ears, the majestic eyes, then we get to the nom nom sausage mouth.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2019)

Foxxos enjoy each other's floof!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 11, 2019)

"You see that depression? You can't buy that. Gotta earn it."

Sage words, Mr. Fox.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 12, 2019)

Lol! What a little rascal!


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2019)

This fox _thinks_ nobody can see them...


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 13, 2019)

This fox is sudsy from Fox Washing and Bathing Month:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 13, 2019)

Yet another photos from the "Fox village".


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox _thinks_ nobody can see them...



What fox? That's a textbook example of cartoon sneaking...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2019)

I didn't know that foxes had elastic powers. OWO


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I didn't know that foxes had elastic powers. OWO



That's no fox, it's a wild duster seeking some shelves with dusty trinkets!!!


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 14, 2019)

Skynet's T-1000 in fox model.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2019)

_Bump



_


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 17, 2019)

Self-propelled mousetrap. However, he also does not refuse pasta with meat.


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2019)

Are your gutters clogged with pesky, lazy foxes?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 18, 2019)

Foxxo lies about what happens to a farmer's chickens:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2019)

I wonder what he's thinking?


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 19, 2019)

It's springtime and he's a fox.  It's likely that whatever he's thinking might be unsuitable for a PG-13 forum!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 19, 2019)

Fox in a playful biting mood.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Fox in a playful biting mood.


Hehee! Foxxos love their love bites. ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 19, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Fox in a playful biting mood.


OMFG, those little noises!!! X3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2019)

Look at all of the foxies!!!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 21, 2019)

Ripped-off from the Penta Club.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 21, 2019)

Simo coaxing a fennec fox for a bath colorized.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2019)

Kek.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 21, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Kek.
> 
> View attachment 60152



There is hope for furmanity!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2019)

Foxes and cocks in perfect harmony, just as the way all things should be.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2019)

Tiny, big ears, love's to play with balls. What's not to like?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2019)

This is literally how foxes hunt.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2019)

Head down ass up is a fox's natural state in the furry fandom. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2019)

The snozzberries taste like snozzberries.


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2019)

This fox is enjoying getting his teeth brushed:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2019)

More Fennec zoomies!


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2019)

FAKE SNOW!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2019)

I HAVE FINALLY BECOME A FOXLOAF!!!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 27, 2019)

No. You really don't want to pet this fox:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2019)

She doesn't look happy at the photographer. owo


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 29, 2019)

Fox owner answers questions (vaccination, moult, feeding, keeping and behavior):









The same fox. Territorial behavior:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 29, 2019)

This guy looks a bit freaked out to be surrounded by all of these foxes!


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 1, 2019)

And some SIGINT propaganda:


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 2, 2019)

Incredible adventures of a fox in a computer room (The prequel of an action horror film "The Incredible Adventures of a Kitty in a Programmer's House"):


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 2, 2019)

Just some foxes (and not only):


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 2, 2019)

When you wake up and realize you're a fox and it's monday.


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 2, 2019)

And some advertising:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 4, 2019)

Wut?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 4, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wut?


It's not much, but it's honest work.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (May 6, 2019)

There's a place called the Fox Hotel in my city (I should go there!)


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 6, 2019)

Fox and eagle owl


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2019)

*Bounces around with boundless energy*

*Consumes coffee then breaks the space time continuum*

#foxstuff


----------



## Ravofox (May 6, 2019)

While I was going to uni on the train I saw a van that had a photo of a fox on it and 'FOX' written on it. It had lots of twigs and branches in the back, so not sure what it was for exactly.


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 7, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Fox owner answers questions (vaccination, moult, feeding, keeping and behavior):


Continued. The third and fourth parts:









And some brushing:


----------



## Simo (May 7, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> While I was going to uni on the train I saw a van that had a photo of a fox on it and 'FOX' written on it. It had lots of twigs and branches in the back, so not sure what it was for exactly.



Heh...that was me actually. Good thing ya didn't get in when I offered you that chicken


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2019)

Why is it so cute when canines do the head tilt?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2019)

The Gray Fox is underrated.


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 10, 2019)

On the internet nobody knows that you're a fox spirit from Shinto shrine


----------



## Simo (May 12, 2019)

A bit late for Easter, but these foxes are after eggs!


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 13, 2019)

Playing fox cub:









One year later. Digging of the burrow:


----------



## Simo (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 15, 2019)

Epic battle: fox and broom.


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> A bit late for Easter, but these foxes are after eggs!



omg, he really wanted both of them eggs! XD


Simo said:


>



He said that happens a lot?! Trees need to be redesigned to be fox friendly!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 15, 2019)

Foxes apparently like hanging out in trees now.


----------



## Simo (May 16, 2019)

Foxes seem good at getting stuck, in things!


----------



## Massan Otter (May 17, 2019)

This fox was just slightly too fast for me to get a decent photo of them from my kitchen window just now!


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2019)

This fox got stuck, trying to climb a fence...probably should have jumped


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 17, 2019)

Fox on a box!


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2019)

Here's @Ravofox 's new hoodie!


----------



## Ravofox (May 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Here's @Ravofox 's new hoodie!



I will never, ever, ever wear that!

*quietly puts it on*

There's a fox in this music video! (hope it works this time^^)


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 18, 2019)

The fox and the box:


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2019)

These foxes are enjoying a stroll, through the city:


----------



## Ravofox (May 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> These foxes are enjoying a stroll, through the city:



Looks heaps like a British rap group!!


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2019)

Trash Pandas, Step aside...you've got competition!


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 20, 2019)

Feeding and answers (to some) questions:


----------



## Simo (May 21, 2019)

This young kit practices the "Nobody can see me" walk...


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 22, 2019)

Some snow bath:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 22, 2019)

This foxxo doesn't look happy to be awake!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 23, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Some snow bath:


Foxxos make the cutest noises! >w<


----------



## Simo (May 24, 2019)

Fox cubs at London Wildcare. Wildcare looks after foxes and cubs that have been found ill or abandoned in and around the city. (I counted nine!)


----------



## Simo (May 25, 2019)

A smaller pile of pups : )


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 26, 2019)

Caption this pic:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 28, 2019)

Here's a foxxo getting brushed.


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 28, 2019)

Fox morning:


----------



## Tazmo (May 28, 2019)

@Rystren


----------



## Ravofox (May 28, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> View attachment 62913
> 
> @Rystren



OMG!!!! XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 29, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> View attachment 62913
> 
> @Rystren


This isn't related to foxes, but your pic reminded me of this. XD


----------



## Ravofox (May 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This isn't related to foxes, but your pic reminded me of this. XD



Lol true!

Red foxes aren't just red!






They look like they mean business!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 30, 2019)

FOXEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!!!


----------



## Ravofox (May 30, 2019)

I have a feeling this fox was driving the car


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 30, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I have a feeling this fox was driving the car
> 
> View attachment 63043


OMG! Where did this little foxxo come from?


----------



## Massan Otter (May 31, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> I have a feeling this fox was driving the car
> 
> View attachment 63043



I have a theory that used car dealers are secretly foxes.  I see this as confirmation!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Lol true!
> 
> Red foxes aren't just red!
> 
> ...



I found a black/silver fox like that in Canada.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Jun 1, 2019)

Aren't wild animals smelly?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 2, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Aren't wild animals smelly?


Yes, but what's your point? .w.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 2, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Aren't wild animals smelly?


Depends on the species I guess?
For example, ruffed lemurs don't really smell like anything but ring-tailed lemurs can smell pretty badly. Which makes sense because they have more glands to mark their territory and the males are known for their stink fights.
Red bellied lemurs also smell really badly. You can smell them from like 20 meters away. It's a very strong and musky smell, sort of like old socks XP


----------



## Simo (Jun 2, 2019)

They sure to make a mess, trying to use the Microwave!






And @Cendrag Roseheart : Foxes are indeed quite musky, and smelly 

blog.wildfloridairboats.com: We know what the fox says, but you don't know how bad he smells...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 3, 2019)

Foxxos make the most adorable noises. owo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 3, 2019)

I found an interesting article about fox personalities.
www.diyphotography.net: Faces of Foxes: Every Fox Has Different Personality


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 5, 2019)

Look at this curious little floof!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 7, 2019)

Wag the fox (animated gif).


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2019)

Saved! An amazing rescue, really. (also, among my favorite You Tube channels...various animal rescue/care efforts, of a group in the UK)


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 14, 2019)

"Hahaha!!! You pull the funniest faces, mum!!"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 14, 2019)

Another curious floof!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 15, 2019)

Fox defends it's honest loot (dog bed) from the former owners:





Fox keeper answers questions:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 15, 2019)

Fighting floofy foxies!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 17, 2019)

Classy fox treats the peasents to a classical act of vulpine mockery.



Spoiler: :p


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2019)

Foxxo noises!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140742824918421509


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 19, 2019)

Fox and rabies vaccination: the vaccination itself takes minutes, all the rest of the day were spent on removing the harness.


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2019)

Foxes don't seem to like baths!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> Foxes don't seem to like baths!


They like the snow, though!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 20, 2019)

Fox in the kitchen. Extorting treats.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

thank goodness this topic exists after the ban on fox hunting or we'd be seeing very different content


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 22, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> thank goodness this topic exists after the ban on fox hunting or we'd be seeing very different content


Uh, even if fox hunts weren't banned, I don't think we'd be showing that stuff here. It's pretty gruesome, and I don't think that some would like to see their favorite animal ruthlessly hunted down.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, even if fox hunts weren't banned, I don't think we'd be showing that stuff here. It's pretty gruesome, and I don't think that some would like to see their favorite animal ruthlessly hunted down.



Unless this is what you call "hunting."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyway, we were saying in a different thread how the Grey Fox was rather underrated in the fandom. Aren't the vast majority of foxes here either Red Foxes or Fennec Foxes?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Jun 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anyway, we were saying in a different thread how the Grey Fox was rather underrated in the fandom. Aren't the vast majority of foxes here either Red Foxes or Fennec Foxes?



Yess, more grey foxxos!!!





this one looks a bit cheeky! XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 27, 2019)

Foxxo goes "Screm!"


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 2, 2019)

Hopefully this will not count as necro post


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 2, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Hopefully this will not count as necro post


Is this all about Juniper Fox?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is this all about Juniper Fox?


No clue but it is adorable either ways.


----------



## JesterKatz (Jul 2, 2019)

Here's a cute pic.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 3, 2019)

JesterKatz said:


> Here's a cute pic.


Same fox, but older?


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2019)

This fox is getting ready for the holiday!


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2019)

"Say, you wouldn't happen to be eating that ham, over there...would you?"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 3, 2019)

Chin scritches!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh!!! Anyone here ever see a Corsac Fox before?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jul 4, 2019)

How about the Tibetan Sand Fox? They can be a little too serious sometimes.



Spoiler: Serious foxxo!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 4, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> How about the Tibetan Sand Fox? They can be a little too serious sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Serious foxxo!


I guess Red Foxes are the opposite of serious, then?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 4, 2019)

By the way, I found a really cute fox reddit with such a cute name: Yay Foxxo!
www.reddit.com: r/yayfoxxo


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 7, 2019)

Looks like Arctic foxes are out to get some attention!

Scientists track arctic fox that walked 2,700 miles from Norway to Canada | Duluth News Tribune


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 7, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> By the way, I found a really cute fox reddit with such a cute name: Yay Foxxo!
> www.reddit.com: r/yayfoxxo


OMFG, this wee floofer!!!


 
I want him!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 11, 2019)

This foxxo just loafing around...


----------



## LaughingFox (Jul 12, 2019)

Who’s General Fox?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 12, 2019)

LaughingFox said:


> Who’s General Fox?


This feller?


----------



## LaughingFox (Jul 12, 2019)

Well that’s fantastic.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 15, 2019)

Foxxos like to swem, too!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 22, 2019)

These two are dancing the Tango while they think no-one's watching!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 23, 2019)

Foxes don't even need to try to look adorable!


----------



## Simo (Jul 24, 2019)

OK, time for sleep, here...


----------



## Render (Jul 24, 2019)

*spying intensifies*


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 24, 2019)

This fox knows his place.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 24, 2019)

"W...why? Why did he yiff my..."
"Please calm down...!"


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2019)

A well fed fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 25, 2019)

Simo said:


> A well fed fox!


He's not fat. He's just floofy!


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2019)

This one seems a bit hefty


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 25, 2019)

I wonder which one in the group ate the most?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 25, 2019)

(Hint: It's the one at the bottom)


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 28, 2019)

Silver fox kit (source).


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 28, 2019)

When creating another thread, I found out that one of the stock thread tags was "vulpine shenanigans". owo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 28, 2019)

What do you think this foxxo saw?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What do you think this foxxo saw?


Is that a IRL OwO ?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 31, 2019)

More head tilt action!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Aug 6, 2019)

How does the rest of this story unfold?


----------



## Simo (Aug 7, 2019)

Some BAD FOXES get tickled...


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 7, 2019)

Simo said:


> Some BAD FOXES get tickled...



Hmm, where can one sign up for this?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 7, 2019)

HENLO!!!!


----------



## Simo (Aug 7, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Hmm, where can one sign up for this?



I'm afraid @Izzy4895 is in for an extended stay, but just contact me, and we'll arrange to have a 'bed' ready at our new patient intake center.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 7, 2019)

*sees bug*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 7, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> *sees bug*


Heat-seeking fur missile!!!


----------



## Render (Aug 7, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I wonder which one in the group ate the most?


That looks like Miyagi Zao Fox Village in Japan. Someday...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I wonder which one in the group ate the most?


PILLOW FOX!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 7, 2019)

This fox looks a bit embarrassed at his significant other kissing him in public


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 7, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> This fox looks a bit embarrassed at his significant other kissing him in public


Aww, foxy love!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Aug 8, 2019)

I bet a lot of you foxes have never heard this song by the Hollies.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 8, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I bet a lot of you foxes have never heard this song by the Hollies.



Wow, never heard of that!
Now it's one of my all time favourite songs!

Really cute title sequence too!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2019)

OMG! Look at what the foxes have done! OwO
www.jpost.com: Foxes seen walking near the Western Wall, fulfilling biblical promise


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 9, 2019)

*wants to become a seagull*


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG! Look at what the foxes have done! OwO
> www.jpost.com: Foxes seen walking near the Western Wall, fulfilling biblical promise



Wooooo!!! XD






They look like they're having fun!!


----------



## Simo (Aug 9, 2019)

This fox feels funny having his pic taken while getting hugged


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 10, 2019)

Тихо стырил и ушёл — называется  «нашёл»


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 10, 2019)

*waits for coon to emerge*


----------



## Simo (Aug 13, 2019)

Is this fox...stealing Crocs?  (@Ravofox :, or something awfully similar!)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Aug 13, 2019)

You can't prove this is the doing of a fox!



Spoiler: Definately not the fault of a fox... No matter what the cat claims!


----------



## Simo (Aug 14, 2019)

This fox models the latest veterinary fashions:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Aug 14, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox models the latest veterinary fashions:



I blame the cat.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 16, 2019)

Have a snoo floof!


----------



## Simo (Aug 16, 2019)

This fox is finding romance!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 17, 2019)

Triple fox!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Triple fox!



Hehe, they're up to something!


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 18, 2019)

This sneaky fox is preparing to drink your tea and pilfer your veg! He may even stick his nose into the biscuit tin while he's at it.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 18, 2019)

A nyooming fox.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 18, 2019)

_Floof~!



_


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

Such energetic little floofs!


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 19, 2019)

We worship only foxes in here.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

Look at dat snooter!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 19, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Look at dat snooter!



Hehe, I just had to boop!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Hehe, I just had to boop!!!


Don't you also think foxxos have such adorable whiskers, too? >w<


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 19, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Don't you also think foxxos have such adorable whiskers, too? >w<



Oh, indeed!!!

This fox knows you're jealous of his abode!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 20, 2019)

Fennec Foxes love zoomies!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 21, 2019)

Found this funny medieval fox!! He looks like he's running from something!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 22, 2019)

The others look a bit freaked out at this one standing up. owo


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 22, 2019)

This bunny thinks this fox needs a breath mint


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 23, 2019)

Mini foxes!


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2019)

This fox appears to have stolen cheese from @TR273 , or some other mouse!


----------



## TR273 (Aug 23, 2019)

Simo said:


> This fox appears to have stolen cheese from @TR273 , or some other mouse!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 23, 2019)

Just a few photos found on the hard drive.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 23, 2019)

_Screm!



_


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 23, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Screm!
> 
> 
> 
> _


Two foxes telling a funny joke and laughing with each other, colorized.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 24, 2019)

Do foxes say "marf"?


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do foxes say "marf"?


"The difficulty of putting fox sounds into words is certainly one obvious reason. It isn't exactly easy to describe a scream, for example. But here's an attempt: "WRAHHHHHGH!!!!""
www.livescience.com: Viral Video: What The Fox Actually Sounds Like


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 24, 2019)

Grey Foxy!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 25, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> "The difficulty of putting fox sounds into words is certainly one obvious reason. It isn't exactly easy to describe a scream, for example. But here's an attempt: "WRAHHHHHGH!!!!""
> www.livescience.com: Viral Video: What The Fox Actually Sounds Like



that time I saw a fox, I heard a noise that sounded slightly like the gekkering in the video but quieter and there was no fight going on. wonder what noise that is.


----------



## Simo (Aug 25, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> that time I saw a fox, I heard a noise that sounded slightly like the gekkering in the video but quieter and there was no fight going on. wonder what noise that is.



er.....maybe he liked ya : P


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 25, 2019)

Simo said:


> er.....maybe he liked ya : P



Hehe, who knows?!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 25, 2019)

_Sniffs the screen



_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 27, 2019)

Foxxo stole some bread.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2019)

*Acid flashback, man, acid flashback!*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 28, 2019)

Eeveelutions are just foxxos.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 29, 2019)

This fox certainly knows how to lift (apparently this became a pretty big meme in Japan!)


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 29, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Ravofox He-Man fox...



Isn't he!!!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Aug 29, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


>



'Ouch! WTF Harold?!'


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Hai guys! I got sum food.


----------



## Simo (Aug 30, 2019)

Unable to find Crocs, this fox steals some Flip Flops:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Simo said:


> Unable to find Crocs, this fox steals some Flip Flops:


Why is it so adorable when foxxos steal things?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Aug 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Why is it so adorable when foxxos steal things?



I think part of it is that cute grin they always have


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 31, 2019)

Blep for the camera!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 1, 2019)

So, apparently foxes REALLY like eggs.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168176390874771456


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 1, 2019)

This fox stopped at the bar:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 3, 2019)

Bury food correctly


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 3, 2019)

Simo said:


> Heh...that was me actually. Good thing ya didn't get in when I offered you that chicken



Ah, I saw it again today! It's Fox Mowing. You won't trick me, Simo!!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 3, 2019)

Moscow calling foxes:


----------



## Simo (Sep 3, 2019)

Poor Dog....just trying to relax, but NOOOO....along comes the fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 4, 2019)

Foxxo hugs!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 5, 2019)

I want to read stories about the adventures of this pair.


----------



## Simo (Sep 5, 2019)

Run, otter, run!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 5, 2019)

We otters are not afraid to turn the tables!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 6, 2019)

I take it that this floof just did something bad:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 7, 2019)

There is NOTHING cuter than a foxxo!


----------



## Simo (Sep 7, 2019)

@Ravofox appears to be up to no good!!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> @Ravofox appears to be up to no good!!!!



What?! I'm just trying to make some friends! To think, foxes are BANNED from chicken coops, the injustice!! So the only way I could get in was to dress like a chook!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

Not very photogenic. OwO


----------



## Simo (Sep 10, 2019)

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Nimah (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 11, 2019)

This fox is stealing pizza!


----------



## Simo (Sep 11, 2019)

Bedtime for foxes!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 11, 2019)

Fuckin' fabulous floofy foxy


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello fellow foxes


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Foxes rise up!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 12, 2019)

This one has fancy fluff!



Spoiler: Fancy Pants Fox


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Foxes rise up!


We are the best specie.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Sep 12, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> This one has fancy fluff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a beautiful fox


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 12, 2019)

Felix Bernard said:


> That’s a beautiful fox



A photoshopped version of it happens to be my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Sep 12, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> A photoshopped version of it happens to be my desktop wallpaper.


Fantastic!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Sep 12, 2019)

Some nice bedtime reads

www.coyotes.org: The Kitsune Page: Foxes, Fox Myths, and Fox Stories from Around the World


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 14, 2019)

FOXEHZZZ!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 14, 2019)

Seems the fox population in Sydney is booming lately, due to increase in rat population.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 15, 2019)

'Tag!! You're it!!"


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 15, 2019)

@Massan Otter's close friend.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 15, 2019)

Here's a portrait of @Rystren as a cub:


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Here's a portrait of @Rystren as a cub:



The one of the left is looking like 'wtf?!' and the one in the middle looks like he's annoyed of Ry's floating antics


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 15, 2019)

This one has some cat in him....


----------



## Canis Dirus (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

Somebody shoulda used some lube first. 
(Please don't kill me for making a sex joke... XD)


----------



## Nimah (Sep 16, 2019)

Domestic foxes


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 16, 2019)

Nimah said:


> Domestic foxes



why do I feel like @Simo is responsible for this?

That looks pretty cool btw


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 19, 2019)

_Floof~!



_


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 23, 2019)

My heart- it's so sweet <3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 25, 2019)

_This fox seems to be baffled as to why the other fox doesn't seem to respond to his presence.



_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177431231773888512


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 1, 2019)

"Find a fox in the forest" game (not the easiest task even for human vision, with its atypical (for most mammals) trichromacy).



 

 


P.S. Source.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> "Find a fox in the forest" game (not the easiest task even for human vision, with its atypical (for most mammals) trichromacy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, is foxxo those orange splotches?


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 13, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


>


Why do foxxos like trampolines?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 14, 2019)

How can anybody dislike such a cute face?


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 14, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> such a cute face


Not when it tries to steal your fowl:


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 18, 2019)

A fox just being foxy. UwU


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 20, 2019)

Freshly washed silver fox:


 
P.S. Source.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2019)

_Mlem



_


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 27, 2019)

Fox at Bratsk Airport


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 27, 2019)

I forget, was this video shared here before?
If not, revel in the trickiness of the foxxo! >:3


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 27, 2019)

Now home delivered......


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 31, 2019)

Again, bunch of files from hard disk:


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2019)

The adorable Ice Floof!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2019)

HENLO!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2019)

Uh...


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 8, 2019)

Two hypothetical descendant of modern foxes inhabiting the Earth of Neocene Period.

Grass fox from Atlantic coast of Western Europa and North Africa:


 

Chuti (subfamily Fennecinae of Canidae family). Smallest fox (total length 12cm with tail) from saline desert, which replaced the parched Mediterranean Sea:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 11, 2019)

Reminder: foxes are heat-seeking fur missiles.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 15, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Fox at Bratsk Airport



I know this is late, but he looks so lost!



Canis Dirus said:


> Two hypothetical descendant of modern foxes inhabiting the Earth of Neocene Period.
> 
> Grass fox from Atlantic coast of Western Europa and North Africa:
> View attachment 74812
> ...



Ooh, now I know why they look like cats


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2019)

We found @Rystren again!


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> We found @Rystren again!




 

Oh @Rystren  , where art thou?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> View attachment 75307
> 
> Oh @Rystren  , where art thou?


Every single time I see that, I always think of "Nyeh, Squidward!" XD


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2019)

Foxes are tasty.
Mmm...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Foxes are tasty.
> Mmm...


We smell bad


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We smell bad



That's just, like, your opinion


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 15, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> That's just, like, your opinion


No, it's a fact. Foxes are staaaaaaaaaaanky. Just ask @Simo .


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> No, it's a fact. Foxes are staaaaaaaaaaanky. Just ask @Simo .



Some stanks are better than other stanks


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 16, 2019)

This means foxxo likes ya:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 18, 2019)

Get that camera out of my face!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 19, 2019)

Here's a Minecraft fox. Just because.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196382802544955393


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 22, 2019)

A thief has been caught red-handed!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 22, 2019)

The streets of Norilsk were overflowed by arctic foxes.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 23, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> A thief has been caught red-handed!


 Ravo, I knew you couldn't resist a good Croc!!!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 23, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196382802544955393



Aussie foxy!!! They really are just like cats



A Minty cheetah said:


> Ravo, I knew you couldn't resist a good Croc!!!



No...I can explain...it was a dare...I don't like them...seriously!!!!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Ravofox (Nov 23, 2019)

@Rystren strikes again!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 24, 2019)

We need more Arctic foxies as winter approaches


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 25, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> We need more Arctic foxies as winter approaches


Red Foxes get fluffy in the winter, too


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 25, 2019)

Foxes should be careful of us skunks


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 26, 2019)

Awww, someone cute down my favourite tree!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2019)

_Unbeknownst to humans, Arctic Foxes can in fact float if they think that nobody is watching.



_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 6, 2019)

Foxes are so dirty, they throw themselves away


----------



## Nessan (Dec 6, 2019)

Arctic fox relaxing and looking adorable


----------



## Positron (Dec 6, 2019)

Peek-a-boo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 7, 2019)

Foxxo or wolffo. You decide.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 7, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxo or wolffo. You decide.


Big foxxo <3


----------



## Positron (Dec 7, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxo or wolffo. You decide.


FLOOF


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 7, 2019)

Not sure exactly what's going on here, but it's adorable


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 9, 2019)

Just helping myself to some Cheez-Its


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2019)

Aw! Looks like @Tazmo has found a fox!


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2019)

"I'll just take these and wash 'em off by the river...then...I'll bring 'em right back..."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 15, 2019)

Simo said:


> Aw! Looks like @Tazmo has found a fox!


FOXXO AND TRASHPANDA ARE BEST BUDDIES! >w<


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 18, 2019)

Yet another bunch of photos from hard disk:
      

P.S.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 18, 2019)

You're not a real foxxo unless Swiss is your cheese of choice.


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2019)

This fox is reading Vol.78 of, "A history of Vulpine Mischief, from Ancient Times to the Present", with an eye to adding a few more volumes:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

This fox is unsure of whether or not he should be bathed.


----------



## Simo (Dec 29, 2019)

Fashionable fox!


----------



## HecticSeth (Dec 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxo or wolffo. You decide.


silver boi


----------



## HecticSeth (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Another foxy family!


----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2020)

Sneaking lessons...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Simo said:


> Sneaking lessons...


Are they preparing to raid a henhouse? XD


----------



## Kairos (Jan 1, 2020)

Should i post here? Im unsure


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Kairos said:


> Should i post here? Im unsure


Uh sure. Show us a picture of a vulpine doing something.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Hmm, one of these foxxos looks a bit different. But, I can't tell which one.







Canis Dirus said:


> Yet another bunch of photos from hard disk:
> View attachment 77232 View attachment 77233 View attachment 77234 View attachment 77235 View attachment 77236 View attachment 77237
> 
> P.S.
> View attachment 77242 View attachment 77243


And, lol, I just noticed the two pics on the bottom.


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2020)

All of Iceland...


...shall be mine!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> All of Iceland...
> 
> 
> ...shall be mine!


OHMYGOD! IT'S A SOOT SPRITE!


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2020)

Alright! Who you lookin' at, huh???


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> Alright! Who you lookin' at, huh???


OwO
I never thought I'd see a baby foxxo look murderous.
_shudders._


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 2, 2020)

_Screm



_


----------



## Kairos (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2020)

Chomp!


----------



## brawlingcastform (Jan 4, 2020)

Does anyone watch "TYR the White Fox" on YouTube?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 4, 2020)

I have to share this one again. X3


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have to share this one again. X3



My...A 'big boned' fox!

Fox and Lynx relax:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 6, 2020)

Is it safe to come out yet? owo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 6, 2020)

*farts*

There, that's my general fox activity for the day...


----------



## creamyfox (Jan 6, 2020)

I've been feel chilly all day i think i'm ill


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2020)

I bet this guy is gonna wake up minus one wallet...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 7, 2020)

This apparently happened 10 years ago:
www.thelocal.de: Shoe fetishist fox plundering townsfolk's footwear


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 8, 2020)

Foxxo tries to eat a camera.


----------



## Kairos (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2020)

Foxxo on a boxxo


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 13, 2020)

I don't know why this picture is even here! I don't see any fox, just a bob of snow


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 13, 2020)

*tastes a fox*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 13, 2020)

*Floof*


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2020)

@Ravofox steals Crocs!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2020)

*moves slightly to the left*

Such activity
Much fox
Wow.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2020)

Simo said:


> @Ravofox steals Crocs!



False!!






Foxes look scary in the rain!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2020)

They look scary covered in blood too.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 15, 2020)

My undead Death Knight Vulpera foxxo from World of Warcraft!


----------



## HecticSeth (Jan 15, 2020)

marble bois are cute as heck


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 16, 2020)

Watch out! This fennec is ready to attack!


----------



## Simo (Jan 18, 2020)

Floofy snow fox licks their chops:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 18, 2020)

Ravofox said:


> Not sure exactly what's going on here, but it's adorable


This is like well over a month later, but I think one of those foxes is defective.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is like well over a month later, but I think one of those foxes is defective.



Hehe, I think you're right!
He's probably from Australia


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2020)

Another winter fox!


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh...one more:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oh...one more:


I love seeing foxes acting foxy. ^w^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Apparently, foxes like mountaineering.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

_Sniff, sniff!



_


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 20, 2020)

Kitsune!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 22, 2020)

Very curious nose.


----------



## Simo (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 23, 2020)

We have lift-off!


----------



## Simo (Jan 24, 2020)

Satisfied.


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Simo said:


> Satisfied.


Beautiful!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

Ssh.... I'm hiding from the fella above me.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 24, 2020)

I was attacked by a fox... I felt bad because after it died I found out it was "possessed" by a spriggan! If I would've killed the spriggan I'm sure it would've went back to normal.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 24, 2020)

Also discovered a odd person whilst in a cave... A lilmothiit! Basically the fox version of a khajiit. Also, got pwned by a giant, and woke up in a giant metal hawk, was greeted by a beautiful fox lady named Amethyst. I thought it was another lilmothiit but she said she was one of the very few remaining cerinians... Man, if good looks could kill, I'd be a pile of ashes just by looking at her. she's staying at my house because the next day the bird she called a starship crashed into the lake down the hill from my house... She bought her own house but yet chooses to stay with me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Also discovered a odd person whilst in a cave... A lilmothiit! Basically the fox version of a khajiit. Also, got pwned by a giant, and woke up in a giant metal hawk, was greeted by a beautiful fox lady named Amethyst. I thought it was another lilmothiit but she said she was one of the very few remaining cerinians... Man, if good looks could kill, I'd be a pile of ashes just by looking at her. she's staying at my house because the next day the bird she called a starship crashed into the lake down the hill from my house... She bought her own house but yet chooses to stay with me.


This is how they look, apparently.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 24, 2020)

The fox screeches and demands breakfast:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Canis Dirus said:


> The fox screeches and demands breakfast:


OMG! It's like having a cat with a long snoot! >w<


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 25, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is how they look, apparently.


Pretty much


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Jan 28, 2020)

Thirsty Fox


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG! It's like having a cat with a long snoot! >w<



hehe, it is!!!



Simo said:


> Thirsty Fox



i'm sure they would be after running around like crazy


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 29, 2020)

The kid I'm taking care of brought home a red fox and asked "can I keep it?"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> The kid I'm taking care of brought home a red fox and asked "can I keep it?"


In Skyrim, right?
Heh, that reminds me. There's actually a bandit camp in the game that has a pet fox named Pumpkin.
Also, I found this:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2020)

@Simo , I think your hollow log house has been taken over:


----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> @Simo , I think your hollow log house has been taken over:



I see! These foxes are indeed enterprising, to say the least!

Here's a few more : )


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 29, 2020)

Foxes know how to float


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 31, 2020)

Too short kennel:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 31, 2020)

Pure, white floofiness


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 31, 2020)

Foxxo noises


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2020)

Aw!


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 1, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxes know how to float


@Rystren


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2020)

The other night I had a dream I visited a fox sanctuary. It was real cool and I was disappointed when I woke up.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

It snowed really, REALLY hard last night:


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 3, 2020)

Props to you if you can understand Russian.  =3


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 3, 2020)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Props to you if you can understand Russian.  =3



dawwww!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 4, 2020)

Rawr!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 4, 2020)

Не ешь, подумой!


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 5, 2020)

Canis Dirus said:


> View attachment 80646
> Не ешь, подумой!



dawww, silly foxxo!

And here we have another one!





'bleep!'


----------



## Foxy Emy (Feb 5, 2020)

This fox went to the dentist and got some "happy gas".


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 5, 2020)

I found this on reddit, now my Wednesday seems a little bit brighter 
www.reddit.com: r/aww - I can't get over how precious this little fox is


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 7, 2020)

Listen to the sounds he makes....  _


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 7, 2020)

Can't even take a picture of the snow without one of these sassy foxes jumping in


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 8, 2020)

Highjacking the sofa


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 8, 2020)

Even foxxos do the head tilt:


----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2020)

Fox and the Crow:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 9, 2020)

Meanwhile in Japan…


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh hai there


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2020)

So floofy!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Feb 11, 2020)

If the fox sees her shadow, does that mean spring is on its way?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2020)

Spring's on the way! Time for fox kits...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 18, 2020)

We need more Grey Fox love here.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 18, 2020)

"I'm innocent I swear"


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2020)

Foxes have gotten into the Pizza Business!


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 18, 2020)

Foxes have also gotten into the legal business.


----------



## Simo (Feb 18, 2020)

After a tough day in the court room, the foxes head to:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't know why, but I absolutely LOVE the stylish black stockings of red foxies. I think they're the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2020)

mmmmm...an egg!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 24, 2020)

I guess foxes know how to use rowboats in Minecraft.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Feb 25, 2020)

This one just wants some love and affection!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231391572828327937


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 8, 2020)

I take it that this one did something bad:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2020)

Pick a color! Any color!


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 9, 2020)

I think this an air type fox that can fly using his massive ears.

Edit: he flies using his propeller tail, obviously.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 13, 2020)

OH MY GOD FOXIES CAN MAKE SANDWICHES!!! O_O
https://external-preview.redd.it/c-...p4&s=62763ae0480b8d100a3c7c93dcfdbe61a0c99828


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

A fox bit me!


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> A fox bit me!




Ouch! Are ya OK?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ouch! Are ya OK?


Yeah, it was too small to do much harm...


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Yeah, it was too small to do much harm...


It didn't look rabid, so I should be fine.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

While walking to the store today I passed the same fox that bit me on Monday... coincidence?


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> While walking to the store today I passed the same fox that bit me on Monday... coincidence?



...a fursuiter, or the 4 legged kind? 

But hope this fox starts being nice! Maybe he was just startled before.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

Simo said:


> ...a fursuiter, or the 4 legged kind?


4 legged


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240235679893860352


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 18, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> While walking to the store today I passed the same fox that bit me on Monday... coincidence?


Just discovered the fox wasn't a fox, but it was a coyote... oh well.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 20, 2020)

Sneaky boi


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2020)

Showing off some pretty markings:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 20, 2020)

Chonk


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

"I want one"


----------



## Simo (Mar 21, 2020)

*looks alluring in his colors*









Fox Patrol!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2020)

Swift Fox (Vulpes Velox)


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 22, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


By the way, is it me, or does this foxloaf look judgemental?


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2020)

*stretch*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 23, 2020)

This foxxo has a funny face. XD


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2020)

Happy Tree Fox:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 28, 2020)

So...... I guess foxies know how to be plumbers now?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So...... I guess foxies know how to be plumbers now?


Be careful... pipes can take you to far away places. E>=3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2020)

*Skidding*


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2020)

Simo said:


>


I LOVE THAT COMIC!!!


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I LOVE THAT COMIC!!!




Hehe...funny, I wondered, as I was posting : )


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 2, 2020)

Foxxos REALLY like chicken nuggets:


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxos REALLY like chicken nuggets:




...what is this?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> ...what is this?


Feeding time for foxies!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


That face...

Looks like me in the morning. Or when someone steps on my toe.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Apr 3, 2020)

These fox kits have adopted a plushie:


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Simo said:


> These fox kits have adopted a plushie:


I am jealous. Of both the plushie and the kits.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2020)

Just in line for a train ticket!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 5, 2020)

Simo said:


> Just in line for a train ticket!


My god. What even? (This is secretly a Kitsune's disguise broken by the camera. I think I solved it.)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)

This person tried to take a selfie and this pesky fox ran off with their phone! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246923907904319488


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>



Furry triangle.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2020)

Seaside fox in winter:


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 6, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


I have seen this so many times and it is still as adorable


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 6, 2020)

Simo said:


> Seaside fox in winter:


One handsome boi. This is a really nice shot!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 10, 2020)

This arctic fox found a camera.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxes know how to float, as long as they don't think they're being watched:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 14, 2020)

Foxxo falls asleep on somebody's car:


----------



## Simo (Apr 14, 2020)

A wily egg-stealing fox has _two_ eggs.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey fellas, I'm a human!!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2020)

These noises!


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2020)

And more noises!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2020)

"Don't talk to me! I'm not in the mood!" -w-


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 18, 2020)

Due to the quarantine epidemic, the Ministry of Nature began to promote social distance. And measure this distance in the strangest units, for example - Arctic foxes:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2020)

We can be as epic as wolves! See!!!


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Canis Dirus said:


> View attachment 84430 View attachment 84431


Aw heck. This guy up the top is the most adorable.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> We can be as epic as wolves! See!!!


Can? Already are, bud. No trying necessary


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 19, 2020)

Foxy adventurers!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 19, 2020)

A new toy!


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxy adventurers!


I love this so much. This is what all D&D should look like


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251922503209046016


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 20, 2020)

Vixen wanted to eat a cat up in her owner's tree.  Vixen didn't get to eat said cat.  Vixen was not happy.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2020)

"Leave me alone! I'm trying to sleep!"
www.reddit.com: r/yayfoxxo - Yay cozy foxxo
(I don't know how to get reddit videos to display here....)


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 23, 2020)

Here's an interesting story from Nat Geo about Island foxes off the coast of California and how they were thankfully brought back from the brink.
It's also interesting as it highlights the surprising ways in which human activity can affect the environment and of the moral complexities and dilemmas of conservation. well worth a read.

www.msn.com: The uplifting tale of these tiny island foxes, nearly wiped out by disaster

Island foxes float too!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 23, 2020)

Finnegan: If I can't see her, she can't see me!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 23, 2020)

Look at how this fox likes to sleep:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 24, 2020)

It's a foxxo thing. The rest of you guys don't understand:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 24, 2020)

Press here for foxxo noises:




(I hope I didn't already share this one...)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 26, 2020)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!



*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bad fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2020)

Simo said:


>


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 30, 2020)

Special fox doing a nap


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Special fox doing a nap


That's called a Cross Fox.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2020)

Foxes are the trickiest of all animal species! >:3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 8, 2020)

Nobody:
Foxes: HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259166144403066880


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2020)

Imagine if you woke up with this in your face:


----------



## Canis Dirus (May 16, 2020)

Removing a fox's den (with kits) from under the porch:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 16, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 86844


Ooh, wood is one of my favorite snacks. Yum, yum!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (May 22, 2020)

From one Soviet cartoon


----------



## redhusky (May 22, 2020)

Fun Fact:
Males foxes are great dads. When the Mama fox needs a break the Papa foxes will take the kits and play with them so she can get some me time.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 24, 2020)

_Floof



_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 27, 2020)

I found @Rystren 's avatar in Minecraft:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2020)

Beauty Queen fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 6, 2020)

Henlo fren!


----------



## Simo (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2020)

Desert focks looks thirsty. Give waters pls.


----------



## Simo (Jun 8, 2020)

Fox meets wolf:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 10, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jun 10, 2020)

Its sooo cute


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 13, 2020)

Impudent Japanese fox:




P.S. Source.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 13, 2020)

You know, this thread made me realize that foxes truly ARE the most fascinating species out there.
Glad to be one of them. :3


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 16, 2020)

Fox in the cardboard box:


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jun 16, 2020)

finally... my time has come.




...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 16, 2020)

hay ur focks too tall


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 16, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> hay ur focks too tall


What's that leggy boi doing here!? This is thread is for foxxos!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 16, 2020)

This channel is precious. Subscribe!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2020)

If we are gonna have leggy bois crash the party, we might as well include a fox somewhere in the pic:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 18, 2020)

This fox DOES NOT want to be booped:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267153050764009472


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> hay ur focks too tall





FluffyShutterbug said:


> If we are gonna have leggy bois crash the party, we might as well include a fox somewhere in the pic:


Leggy boi is too fabulous for this thread!


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 20, 2020)

The true expression of the fox


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Leggy boi is too fabulous for this thread!


LEGGY BOIS AREN'T FOXES!!!! 
STAWP!!!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> LEGGY BOIS AREN'T FOXES!!!!
> STAWP!!!


They are better! Did you know they are their own thing? Not foxes OR wolves!?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2020)

redhusky said:


> They are better! Did you know they are their own thing? Not foxes OR wolves!?


But, they're not foxies!!!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, they're not foxies!!!


Even better!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 20, 2020)

Foxxo meets a deer-o.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 20, 2020)

www.dprintes.com: Fox Read Books And Know Things


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 21, 2020)

ANGY BOI


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxo meets a deer-o.



I believe this is how leggy boi was formed.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)

Curious boyo!


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 24, 2020)

blep


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 25, 2020)

Nyeh Squidward! Nyeh Squidward! Nyeh Squidward!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Kairos (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Kairos (Jul 2, 2020)

Coyote are awesome and fluffy :3

should see my car insurance...


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 10, 2020)

Туда ли ты зашёл, петушок?(q)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy screm boi


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Ravofox (Oct 18, 2020)

A lovely story to revive this thread with:

https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/news...d-from-river-thames/ar-BB1a9oFa?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2020)

This counts as fox activity, I guess.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxxo meets a deer-o.



this photo's literally my desktop background!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 27, 2020)

Anybody ever see foxies communicate with each other before?


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 31, 2020)

Catching a fox for vaccination:


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2020)

*incredibly specific fox activity*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 11, 2020)

_Floof




_


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 12, 2020)

D’aww! So floofy!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 14, 2020)

An inhabitant of an abandoned construction site.


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2020)

The foxes are painting murals in the city...


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 19, 2020)

Mug-bait foxing:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 23, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 94512
> View attachment 94513
> View attachment 94516


OMG, that last one is a foxxo in a Camaro!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 23, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OMG, that last one is a foxxo in a Camaro!


Don't ask where I get these, just enjoy them >w>


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 25, 2020)

I forget if this was already shared here, but this pic is too fucking cute:


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 25, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/563231497152792860/


----------



## Simo (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 25, 2020)

@Simo our favorite skunk in the fox thread!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/289989663510514539/


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 26, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> @Simo our favorite skunk in the fox thread!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/289989663510514539/


@Emyrelda Seoni Whoops..... (these were interesting):





And........ I do love ♥ this guy, also...


----------



## Simo (Nov 27, 2020)

Such big paws you have!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm VERY active doing my essays right now! Catch y'all fuzzies soon!


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2020)

Somewhere in Austria, a fox dreams of going skiing:


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 28, 2020)

Simo said:


> Somewhere in Austria, a fox dreams of going skiing:



I thought you said a fox in Australia for a second XD. Well, you would have been right!


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2020)

Many foxes find Finland a fine place to vacation:






...though us skunks tend to go to Switzerland (such as @Thrashy  )


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 30, 2020)

Simo said:


> Many foxes find Finland a fine place to vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This fox vacationed up north because she wanted to chill a bit.


----------



## Simo (Nov 30, 2020)

Meanwhile, these foxes have found NC a pretty pleasant place:





(@Kumali might be prone to agree, even as a woof!)


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> Many foxes find Finland a fine place to vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, a skunk coloured fox


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 2, 2020)

"Mom! She put gum in my hair!"
"Did not!"
"Did, too!"


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2020)

...they have the nicest buns.


----------



## Simo (Dec 2, 2020)

...meanwhile, some foxes have gone into the liquor business:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 3, 2020)

Liquor, cleaners, and lambs? Tricksy little føxeses!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 3, 2020)

Simo said:


> ...meanwhile, some foxes have gone into the liquor business:


Foxes have been in the tavern business since at least 1760!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 4, 2020)

You fellas are familiar with Finnegan, right?


----------



## Simo (Dec 7, 2020)

Local fox kits on the Old Mission peninsula, Grand Traverse Bay, Michigan:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 8, 2020)

Finnegan and Dixie: HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEEHHEHEHEHEHE!!!
Vixie: *Sound of a potato being peeled*


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2020)

Yum! Eggs.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Yastreb (Dec 28, 2020)

These reaction videos are getting out of hand.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 19, 2021)

Vixen was sick for a few days.  In the beginning, she did not respond to her owner touching her or coming near her, as if dead.

On day 2, we saw her moving around again.

Now it is day 5, and she has gotten back her characteristic whine.  Commenters, maybe even the owner himself, also jokingly call her a violinist.

If you can understand Russian, lots of kudos.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 19, 2021)

This fox has pizza


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 21, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> This fox has pizza


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 21, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> View attachment 99669


ye like that! 'cept sno fop


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 22, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> ye like that! 'cept sno fop


Funny thing. My sona is half Arctic Fox.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 22, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Funny thing. My sona is half Arctic Fox.


only half? .0.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Funny thing. My sona is half Arctic Fox.


Is it the top half, bottom half, left half, or right half?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 22, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Is it the top half, bottom half, left half, or right half?


The Arctic Fox in my sona shows up in the floof!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 22, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> only half? .0.


Yup. My sona's dad is an Arctic Fox. Sona's mom is a Red Fox.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 22, 2021)

*Screm*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 26, 2021)

This fox's name is pronounced the same way as mine and I am dead now. She is too cute!

Anyone want to sponsor her for me?


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 28, 2021)

Fox ignores turbofan engines at Zurich airport.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 30, 2021)

Fox stealing lard from tree:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 7, 2021)

Alisa is supposedly super hyped about getting a bite to eat from the fridge.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 16, 2021)

Well.... we gotta give these guys some love too, come to think of it... (as they're my two favorite foxes, incidently).
And, if you have either one of them as a Valentine ♥ - you'll be pleased as punch, guaranteed.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2021)

Hmmm...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 18, 2021)

Hmm.... I think he's watched the movie too many times.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 23, 2021)

you are what you eat


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 2, 2021)

Simo said:


>


I have an alt version of this saved:


----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2021)

*looks up the word 'sneaky' in the dictionary, and finds this photo* :


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 8, 2021)

Simo said:


> *looks up the word 'sneaky' in the dictionary, and finds this photo* :


Please Simo, don't stink up our reputation too!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 15, 2021)

This is Finnegan, who in my opinion, is the world's happiest fox.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> you are what you eat
> 
> View attachment 102656


well i was very hungry once


----------



## Canis Dirus (Mar 31, 2021)

One of the Moscow ultra-foxes before coming out of hibernation:



P.S. Sorry, but can't help myself.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

Easter Fox!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2021)

I guess foxes do that lifted paw thingy that cats do?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Ever yeeted a fox that tried to eat your pet?

Doggy doors are stupid.


----------



## Simo (Apr 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384451523296387072


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 24, 2021)

The Vulpine Air Force is looking promising.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> The Vulpine Air Force is looking promising.






sorry i had to


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 108182
> 
> The Vulpine Air Force is looking promising.


the shores of pearl harbor are an imperfect training ground


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 5, 2021)

Hmmm..... does anybody here like hot dogs - as much as I do?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 6, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hmmm..... does anybody here like hot dogs - as much as I do?


i wanna be the dog with all the oscar myers in the mouth


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> View attachment 108988


that is indeed a good specimen


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 11, 2021)

We need more foxxo here.


----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 13, 2021)

This is the best thread in existence!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 14, 2021)

На чужой гранток не разевай роток.


----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 14, 2021)

The best qualities of a fennec fox:

Oversized ears
Tiny size
Furry feet
Definitely the ears!




Source: https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/189432728064455670/

Look at the cute furry paws!!


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (Jun 15, 2021)

TheShiftingFox said:


> The best qualities of a fennec fox:
> 
> Oversized ears
> Tiny size
> ...


Yeah but the noises they make are well.....


----------



## ben909 (Jun 15, 2021)

way less annoying then a dog barking


----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 15, 2021)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Yeah but the noises they make are well.....


Yes, they are very loud!! One of the downsides among others, but I find the body language cute. They are very jumpy, and they also love digging which causes a bit of damage. I would never have a fox as a pet though. I'll just stick to cats and doggos. Maybe a birb - my parents have a cheeky cute pineapple green-cheek conure.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 21, 2021)

Pizza with your date ^^


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 26, 2021)

P.S. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 1, 2021)

Soviet tankers pose with a Tropheyka fox on a T-34 tank. The Leningrad Front.
(c)Vsevolod Tarasevich, 1944


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 9, 2021)

(Source)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Jul 22, 2021)

Source


----------



## Luca the Foxcat (Jul 22, 2021)

My Dad has a fox that comes to his house nearly every evening (because he leaves out a couple eggs for the floof)
It's so gorgeous to watch from behind the glass, though I wish I could get closer without frightening them.
Once our cat Frodo went out and tried to bap them
Got a bit feisty and territorial XD
Poor foxxo


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2021)

Just foxxing about, keeping eyes on this most hallowed of domains.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 28, 2021)

Foxes are vicious killers






*dies from cuteness OD*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 14, 2021)

Just some foxes


----------



## ben909 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Iota (Sep 27, 2021)

I wanted to upload a video but you can't do .mp4s...


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 27, 2021)

Iota said:


> I wanted to upload a video but you can't do .mp4s...


That's just @Ramjet !


----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 3, 2021)

Two foxes and a disgruntled cat:


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Canis Dirus (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 3, 2021)

The thread was accidently left open and a fox found his way in

He seems very polite, I say we keep him


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 14, 2021)

Three young foxes in fallen leaves (video).


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

Fox walked in

Fox blep

Fox is holy


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 25, 2021)

Canis Dirus said:


> View attachment 123116


He got a big feesh


----------



## Simo (Nov 28, 2021)

heh...healthy fella!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 8, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


This is precious in all the right ways.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 9, 2021)

Hey.....  we gotta have this guy on here, yo.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 10, 2021)

Arctic fox, Dovrefjell-Sunndalsfjella National Park, Norway


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 10, 2021)

Meanwhile in Japan…


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

Canis Dirus said:


> Meanwhile in Japan…
> View attachment 123997


but imagine having 6 humanoid babies in there.

no thanks.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Dec 20, 2021)

The fox checks his supplies under the snow.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 20, 2021)

The purring!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤





__ https://www.facebook.com/812913192182308/posts/2191965884277025


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 22, 2021)

Why am I not surprised that foxes are attracted to banjo music?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Jan 1, 2022)

hmmm....


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 3, 2022)

Simo said:


> hmmm....
> 
> View attachment 125255


*cough, cough*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> *cough, cough*


OMG IT JUST COUGHED, @Erix SWEETIE, QUICK, TAKE A PICTURE OF IT!!! ToT


----------



## Erix (Jan 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> OMG IT JUST COUGHED, @Erix SWEETIE, QUICK, TAKE A PICTURE OF IT!!! ToT


I GOT IT HONEY! =D

I bet it turned out great-

*looks at photo*




Oh...

Uh oh.

I don’t think he’s very happy with us heh heh...

*hears growling*

*gulps*

He-hey no need to get feisty now! Perhaps we didn’t capture your most flattering side? I-I could retake the picture free of charge! TwT


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 10, 2022)

«Кто накурился?? Я накурился?!»


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jan 16, 2022)

фыр


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 18, 2022)

лОРИк said:


> фыр


Бди свой жепь!


----------



## Canis Dirus (Jan 26, 2022)

Two foxes, one snow pile


----------



## Canis Dirus (Feb 19, 2022)

The «Saratovsky» cordon, Kunashir Island.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 25, 2022)

Well, some beautiful photos taken and collected recently, capture the various affections between red foxes in the wild..... so you gotta love that, I think.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 25, 2022)

Rags to scritches


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Yastreb (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 3, 2022)

Well.... it looks like you've gained a little weight lately, Robin.... but hey - you're still an awesome fox guy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 8, 2022)

This hammock is mine.... so all of y'all - just get outta here.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2022)

@Gushousekai195 Lemme zippy zapp in here for a minute, buddy... and just say.....not *all* foxes are cute and cuddly necessarily...... I gotta add ☺..... just ask these people.
https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...g-congressman-others-near-us-capitol/3018244/


----------



## ben909 (Apr 7, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Gushousekai195 Lemme zippy zapp in here for a minute, buddy... and just say.....not *all* foxes are cute and cuddly necessarily...... I gotta add ☺..... just ask these people.
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...g-congressman-others-near-us-capitol/3018244/


it had rabies


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2022)

ben909 said:


> it had rabies


Well, I know that..... I do read the articles I quote on here first, before I post them.

But, in any case...... my point - is that six victims and a Congressman's chewed on leg isn't exactly cute and fluffy.

All six people needed a booster shot in the buttocks afterwards.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 7, 2022)

i wanted to make a joke about it applying to fox news, but all my ideas fell apart
-----------------

so is it true that rabies tests can only be performed on a dead animal, seemed odd when i read it


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 7, 2022)

Foxes are really stinky.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Foxes are really stinky.



Piss off, I took a fucking shower at least once this week.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 8, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Foxes are really stinky.


@Flamingo  Well, some of them are.....when they bite someone in the leg and almost gives a guy stitches.  Mind you, us yotes aren't always that much better...... it's just the canine in us.

We have "go sick em" response sometimes... to those that get on our nerves..... something we could probably work on.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 23, 2022)

Dog poo forms a significant part of foxes' diet - BBC News
					

Researchers say it is unprecedented for one species to eat the faeces of another in such large quantities.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




WTF.

(They eat dog poo, I sh*t you not.)


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 23, 2022)

Coprophagia


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 23, 2022)

TwT


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 9, 2022)

Bought this handsome dude recently..... off Ebay for about $ 20 bucks, in nearly new condition.... it was a good buy; as they usually go for about $ 50 sometimes. He's now near my bed at night.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 29, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought this handsome dude recently..... off Ebay for about $ 20 bucks, in nearly new condition.... it was a good buy; as they usually go for about $ 50 sometimes. He's now near my bed at night.


And..... someone told me that this cup by the way, is on the shelves at Target right now to go with it.
Hopefully I'll be able to snag it before the holiday rush.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

Fun fact: foxes can be so dominant with each other that baby foxes will sometimes die from play fights with siblings before they're even old enough to leave the den.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


>


*YOU CAN NOT ESCAPE THE TRUTH.*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2022)

this is not uncommon for many animals


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 30, 2022)

When he fucking gets you for your crimes against Fox kind. (Didn’t Juju on that beat.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 5, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Fun fact: foxes can be so dominant with each other that baby foxes will sometimes die from play fights with siblings before they're even old enough to leave the den.


@Vanessa Howl I didn't know that....... anyways, us coyotes are a bit nicer with each other when we play......




especially so when we're cuddling cutie guys like this. 




-----------------------------------------


Jackpot Raccuki said:


> When he fucking gets you for your crimes against Fox kind. (Didn’t Juju on that beat.)


@Jackpot Raccuki You mad bro? Just chill....... as there's room for all of us in the menagerie of the Fandom.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 31, 2022)

places this one last time


----------

